# Those Handsome Hooligans!



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

we finally got some decent viz up.
http://www.youtube.com/user/HandsomeHooligans
"bloods too rich", "bad" and "diamond mine"

more info at:
http://www.facebook.com/thosehandsomehooligans

enjoy!


----------

